# Atv decisions.....



## WellSeasoned (Jul 8, 2013)

Here are the two I am thinking of purchasing , maybe. I have had good luck with  polaris for many years now, and is currently my first choice. The yamaha has more standard equiptment for the price. Important things for me is independent rear suspension, power steering, and downhill assist. Besides for woodworking in the woods, its the main source of transportation for the shack up north, and the trail riding I enjoy. Honda would be on the table, however, the auto shift feature is poor for trail riding, and the backup button push to shift doesnt appeal to me. What y'all think?

http://www.polaris.com/en-us/atv-quad/4-wheeler/sportsman-550-eps-sunset-red/features

http://m.yamahamotorsports.com/ModelDisplay.aspx?l=4&uid=2390&mid=646&nav=f


----------



## lukem (Jul 8, 2013)

The Yamaha would be my choice of the two.

I wouldn't completely commit yourself to IRS if you are doing a lot of heavy towing. Not that it won't do a good job...but I think a SRA does a better job towing. The IRS squats a little too much for my taste, especially when going uphill with a load in tow.

Not sure what they mean by "downhill" assist. Engine braking? That should be standard on every model.

I have a Honda Rubicon that has excellent engine braking, is an automatic, tows like a mule, and is a pretty comfortable trail rider.


----------



## Fi-Q (Jul 8, 2013)

Have you look at the BRP? Most of the guys around here are moving the brp and the outlander......


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jul 8, 2013)

Dammmm, I wish I could get one of them, gl with it....


----------



## MarkinNC (Jul 8, 2013)

I considered a Polaris very strongly but feared those rumors about little problems had some truth to them, at least they have Japanese engines in them.  I hear the Yamaha products are very good as well, tanks!.  When I found out I could get a brand new Honda Rancher 4x4 from the dealer in Chattanooga TN (they wholesale their bikes and get customers all the way from Kalifornia their prices are so good) for less than 5k, I bought it.  I like a manual shift and I think gears are stronger than rubber bands.  Manual shift with gears is the downhill "assist."  Perhaps you have an operator in mind that does not know how to shift?  As to the IRS, I dont think its all that and a bag of chips and (I read) it is not the best option for trailer towing which I do.  I have ridden many ATV's over the yers with solid rear axles and never bemoaned the ride or was obstructed in my travels.  I have never heard anything but rave reviews about power steering on ATV's.

Everybody has these great ideas about what the greatest features are for a ATV and I have mine.  I did find it interesting Honda Ranchers, which still use gears, is the best selling ATV.  I personally dont think you need anything bigger than a 350 either but it is hard to find one that small.  My 420 pulls a trailer full of wood up a pretty steep hill, in the woods, in the mountains, with power to spare.  There are guys on the Honda ATV forums with 10,000 plus hours on their ATV's.  All the brands are probably fine, but I like real gears.  Good luck shopping and perhaps challenging your position inspired some thoughts


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 9, 2013)

This

www.best-used-tractors.com/mini_truck.html


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 9, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Here are the two I am thinking of purchasing , maybe. I have had good luck with polaris for many years now, and is currently my first choice. The yamaha has more standard equiptment for the price. Important things for me is independent rear suspension, power steering, and downhill assist. Besides for woodworking in the woods, its the main source of transportation for the shack up north, and the trail riding I enjoy. Honda would be on the table, however, the auto shift feature is poor for trail riding, and the backup button push to shift doesnt appeal to me. What y'all think?
> 
> http://www.polaris.com/en-us/atv-quad/4-wheeler/sportsman-550-eps-sunset-red/features
> http://m.yamahamotorsports.com/ModelDisplay.aspx?l=4&uid=2390&mid=646&nav=f


 
Of these two . . . personally I would go with the Yamaha. Both would have decent rides (although the Polaris probably has the better suspension). It is my personal opinion that of the two, the more reliable machine would be Yamaha (but in fairness Polaris has got a lot better over the years -- I just personally have been on many rides where the folks that have had issues with their machines were Polaris ATVs.)


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 9, 2013)

MarkinNC said:


> I considered a Polaris very strongly but feared those rumors about little problems had some truth to them, at least they have Japanese engines in them. I hear the Yamaha products are very good as well, tanks!. When I found out I could get a brand new Honda Rancher 4x4 from the dealer in Chattanooga TN (they wholesale their bikes and get customers all the way from Kalifornia their prices are so good) for less than 5k, I bought it. I like a manual shift and I think gears are stronger than rubber bands. Manual shift with gears is the downhill "assist." Perhaps you have an operator in mind that does not know how to shift? As to the IRS, I dont think its all that and a bag of chips and (I read) it is not the best option for trailer towing which I do. I have ridden many ATV's over the yers with solid rear axles and never bemoaned the ride or was obstructed in my travels. I have never heard anything but rave reviews about power steering on ATV's.
> 
> Everybody has these great ideas about what the greatest features are for a ATV and I have mine. I did find it interesting Honda Ranchers, which still use gears, is the best selling ATV. I personally dont think you need anything bigger than a 350 either but it is hard to find one that small. My 420 pulls a trailer full of wood up a pretty steep hill, in the woods, in the mountains, with power to spare. There are guys on the Honda ATV forums with 10,000 plus hours on their ATV's. All the brands are probably fine, but I like real gears. Good luck shopping and perhaps challenging your position inspired some thoughts


 
I cannot remember if they had brake assist or power steering, but MarkinNC brings up a good point . . . Honda is now making a Rancher with IRS if you are adamant about getting IRS and favor Honda ATVs.


----------



## maple1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm currently using a 1997 Arctic Cat 454 4x4 in the woods in my spare-time-wood-scrounging-keep-fit program.

It's manual transmission with hi-lo range, has more of a utility side to it. Works great even after all these years - I've got a little combo trailer/bucking rack geared up that I haul around 1/4 cord of wood out at a time on.

It doesn't do the best on trail riding since it's quite low-sped, but my main point is I'm surprised I haven't seen AC mentioned more in these threads given my experience and it is made in the USA.


----------



## USMC80 (Jul 9, 2013)

Grizzly is one hell of a machine.  Never cared for the Rubicon


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm planning on looking at the honda rancher with eps. Same dealer has those and the yamaha grizzly. 

http://m.powersports.honda.com/model/street/All Products/fourtrax-rancher-at/2014


----------



## lukem (Jul 9, 2013)

Don't overlooked the used market.  Plenty of lightly used machines out there...not sure where you are located but these are pretty common...usually guys trading up to a side-by-side:

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/mcy/3892893790.html

That's about the same number of miles and hours I had on mine when I got it....not even broken in yet.


----------



## lukem (Jul 9, 2013)

USMC80 said:


> Never cared for the Rubicon


 
Curious as to why not...


----------



## USMC80 (Jul 9, 2013)

Had the Grizzly, Kodiak and friend had the Rubicon so we would ride together a lot.  No big reasons really, just liked the ride better on the grizzly.  We rode mostly on extremely rough terrain where i felt more stable on the grizzly (especially if I had a passenger).  Neither the Rubicon or Grizzly ever had any mechanical problems.


----------



## lukem (Jul 9, 2013)

USMC80 said:


> Had the Grizzly, Kodiak and friend had the Rubicon so we would ride together a lot. No big reasons really, just liked the ride better on the grizzly. We rode mostly on extremely rough terrain where i felt more stable on the grizzly (especially if I had a passenger). Neither the Rubicon or Grizzly ever had any mechanical problems.


 

Good enough.  Just wondering if there's something I should look out for.

I'm on the other side of the fence in that the SRA actually feels more stable than an IRS bike.  Less "body roll" when in off-camber situations.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jul 9, 2013)

lukem said:


> Good enough.  Just wondering if there's something I should look out for.
> 
> I'm on the other side of the fence in that the SRA actually feels more stable than an IRS bike.  Less "body roll" when in off-camber


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jul 9, 2013)

Also, the 3 quads on my want list, in there, the wife wants a new one too but smaller. We are roughly looking at costs around  $12,200. There is roughly around $1000 rebate total, only tax and registration, but brings it back up to around $12k. My questions is.... If anyone here knows, how much will a dealer reduce the price, buying 2 new quads. I'm hoping total price out the door around $10k +/- 

What you guys think?


----------



## lukem (Jul 9, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> So the solid rear axle us less tipsy?


 

I think it come down to whatever you are used to and comfortable with. I grew up riding SRAs and they are very predictable for me going around corners, up hills, etc.

I'm sure they aren't any more or less tipsy than a IRS bike, but it feels that way to me.

I think there's more to it than personal preference when it comes to towing. The SRA bike's rear end will actually rise pulling a heavy load...the IRS bike will squat down. The IRS bike will also carry all of the tongue weight on the suspension whereas the SRA bike carries it directly on the axle. So, heavy load squats down the IRS bike, then when you get moving it squats it down even more making it lighter in the nose...something you don't want when going uphill or braking. Not saying the IRS bike can't do the job, just doesn't do it as well.

EDIT:  The other downside (beside a firmer ride) to SRA is they are more prone to wheel hop.  This is really only an issue when your wheels are spinning a lot on firm ground and you aren't moving forward.


----------



## lukem (Jul 9, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Also, the 3 quads on my want list, in there, the wife wants a new one too but smaller. We are roughly looking at costs around $12,200. There is roughly around $1000 rebate total, only tax and registration, but brings it back up to around $12k. My questions is.... If anyone here knows, how much will a dealer reduce the price, buying 2 new quads. I'm hoping total price out the door around $10k +/-
> 
> What you guys think?


 

You're going to get the best pricing on a cash and carry deal, so it may be a better option to buy one and finance the other, or buy them both outrigh.  If they don't budge on price have them throw in some goodies (winch, plow, helmets, etc).  This is going to vary a lot by dealer.  I can't help with actual $ value much, but they can generally do better on cash deals, and can do better on accessories in lieu of taking the price down.


----------



## bogydave (Jul 9, 2013)

Buying 2,
Thought about a side by side & a single ?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 9, 2013)

We have a couple of neighbors who have Polaris and like them. One of them had a Polaris several years ago but had big problems with it so I'm surprised he got another one but this one is a utv. Other neighbors use theirs only for recreation.

We've had 3 Yamaha atvs and all were trouble free with one exception. A couple years ago we got a Grizzly and love it. It has plenty of power for pulling and also works great plowing snow. For those who like to go a bit faster, it is not the fastest but ours will go about 67 mph but I've had it there exactly one time. With the windshield on, that will slow things down to around 55-60 mph top end.

I wondered about power steering and laughed when they came out with it, wondering why anyone would need it. Well, we have it now and I wonder how I got along without it. For me the best thing is when backing up a trailer. Power steering is fantastic then because I actually sit sideways on the seat and steer one handed. Power steering makes things much easier. It also is nice when plowing snow.

We had considered a Honda each time we bought and the only reason we did not go for the Honda is they are so rough riding and with a bad back, that is not such a good choice.

I can also vouch for the independent suspension. That makes riding so much more enjoyable. Sort of like comparing riding in a Cadillac vs an old Volkswagen.


If you are riding these machines for recreation and riding in cold weather, a windshield makes things a whole lot nicer. If you want to top this off with heated handlebar grips, the comfort level jumps up a lot. I'd hate to be without either now that we have them.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jul 9, 2013)

Bogy, I have friends with side by side, they are nice, but too much like a jeep to me to own. (Which I had for years, and had some fun) 

Dennis, I plan on keeping this thing for many years, so im thinking ahead on irs and eps.

 Will be a few weeks while I work out the final decision on what to buy and how much $ to spend. Wife is wondering why the quad I want is worth 3x more than the value of her old subaru outback. We will have a financial meeting tonight. A foot and back rub may be in order to make the sale to her, lol :D 
Just kidding.... I may have to downsize a bit, we'll see


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jul 9, 2013)

Lukem- thanks for the tips.... I just need to test ride everything and see how it all feels.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 10, 2013)

lukem said:


> Good enough. Just wondering if there's something I should look out for.
> 
> I'm on the other side of the fence in that the SRA actually feels more stable than an IRS bike. Less "body roll" when in off-camber situations.


 
I feel the same way Lukem . . . always felt more stable to me . . . but as you suggested . . . it probably has a lot to do with what you start out with since I know folks that ride Polaris ATVs and they never have mentioned feeling top heavy whereas I always feel as though I am about to be bucked off the machine when I've ridden their quads.

That said . . . if you ever get a chance try a Grizzly . . . on the Polaris I felt as if I was riding on top of the machine while the Grizzly I felt as though I was down into the seat a bit more -- and it still had the comfortable IRS.

And never say never about IRS . . . I am giving some serious thought to getting IRS on my next machine simply for the better trail riding experience. Looking heavily at the Rincon or Grizzly. Only two problems as I see it: a) the large expense and b) my 2001 Foreman is still going strong with 6,426 miles on it so I really have no reason to trade up.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jul 10, 2013)

I read that the grizzly model when in 4wd, the power steering turns off. That would be no good when the rock crawling starts. I'm not sure if its the newer models though.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 10, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> I read that the grizzly model when in 4wd, the power steering turns off. That would be no good when the rock crawling starts. I'm not sure if its the newer models though.


 
My Grizzly doesn't know about that so it just keeps on working in 4wd.


----------



## MarkinNC (Jul 10, 2013)

lukem said:


> Don't overlooked the used market. Plenty of lightly used machines out there...not sure where you are located but these are pretty common...usually guys trading up to a side-by-side:
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/mcy/3892893790.html
> 
> That's about the same number of miles and hours I had on mine when I got it....not even broken in yet.


 

 I bought my brand new Rancher for less than that.  I had a hard time finding a good used one personally.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jul 10, 2013)

Bigg_Redd said:


> This
> 
> www.best-used-tractors.com/mini_truck.html[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 10, 2013)

I think a lot of them are plateable now as several importers have paid for the emissions certification.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jul 10, 2013)

I looked at new 2012 honda fourTrax rancher 420 AT w/eps. It was nice. I would like an automatic, which this is, along with the handle bar push button shift as well. 

So far this model...

Likes
1. its a honda
2. gears, no belt (not that variable speed belts are bad)
3. It has 3 features I would like, downhill assist, power steering, ind rear suspension
4.its 1k-2k  $ cheaper than the polaris sportsman 550 & yamaha 450 grizzly (which I may still purchase)

Dislikes
1. Ive read that the auto trans cant decide which gear to be in when going uphill with obstacles/dips, ect, leaving the rider to rely on the push button  shift ( which will be a pain while needing my hands to maneuver. 
2. Reverse is a pain, pulling button down after push button to neutal...
3. Lack of true waterproof storage

Next quads on my list are grizzly and sportsman

Everybody should get some side betting going, who knows what ill pick.........


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 11, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> I looked at new 2012 honda fourTrax rancher 420 AT w/eps. It was nice. I would like an automatic, which this is, along with the handle bar push button shift as well.
> 
> So far this model...
> 
> ...


 
Is this a true automatic . . . or just an automatic clutch where you don't have to use a hand lever to engage/disengage the clutch when shifting?

I should point out that I assume going into reverse is similar to my ATV . . . I pull the brake lever back, push down the reverse button and then drop it into reverse with my foot lever (my buddy has the handlebar mount shift) . . . it's really not that bad . . . no more so than folks who have to stop their machine and pull a lever to put it into reverse.

Also . . . push button shift . . . your hands should never need to leave the handlebars as you can shift up or down with your thumb.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jul 11, 2013)

It is both true auto with a semi auto standard option with the machine. Yes, thumb shift when not in auto mode.


----------



## tekguy (Jul 11, 2013)

the sportsman 400 is tough to beat pricer wise
less than 5k


----------



## lukem (Jul 11, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> It is both true auto with a semi auto standard option with the machine. Yes, thumb shift when not in auto mode.


 

There are two Honda "auto's". The Rancher auto is essentially the push-button shift (ESP) that shifts itself. It is still a gear on gear transmission. You can also take it out of auto mode and use the push buttons to choose your own gears.

The other auto is found on the Rubicon. This is referred to as the Hondamatic. It is a hydrostatic drive. You can also put the Rubicon in "manual" mode which allows you to "shift" the transmission to predetermined ratios (which are a set swash plate positions). I find it pretty useful for certain circumstances...and there's a certain fun factor to shifting your own gears (when you want to).

Honda does not have a belt driven CVT which is found on ALL the other manufacturers. Honda does not like belts and these are their attempts to compete in the auto transmission ATV market.

As for the reverse button....like Jake said...it isn't bad. On mine (and all other autos) you have to pull a shifter (on the left for Hondas) and the right for Polaris (and I think the others too...not sure). With the Honda you at least keep both hands on the handlebars, which is nice if you are in a tricky situation.


----------



## lukem (Jul 11, 2013)

MarkinNC said:


> I bought my brand new Rancher for less than that. I had a hard time finding a good used one personally.


 

Agree. I got my Rubicon with comparable miles/hours for a lot less than that, but I looked on and off for a long time. Not saying that is "the one", but it is still $2K under MSRP. Add the winch and plow and you are closer to $3K.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok... How about that rear brake not sealed? Thoughts?


----------



## lukem (Jul 11, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Ok... How about that rear brake not sealed? Thoughts?


 

Rancher AT has disk brakes (2 in front, 1 in rear).  What do you mean by not sealed?


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jul 11, 2013)

lukem said:


> Rancher AT has disk brakes (2 in front, 1 in rear).  What do you mean by not sealed?


The rear disk brake is not sealed unlike say, the grizzly. And are the ranchers 3 eheel drive and not 4? Thx man


----------



## lukem (Jul 11, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> The rear disk brake is not sealed unlike say, the grizzly. And are the ranchers 3 eheel drive and not 4? Thx man


Hondas don't have a locking front diff...so they may spin 3 or 4 tires depending on the difference in traction between the two front tires.  Diff lock is one place Honda is behind the market...but unless you are doing extreme rock crawling or mud bogging it really isn't an issue.

  I don't know anything about sealed disk brakes.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 12, 2013)

lukem said:


> Hondas don't have a locking front diff...so they may spin 3 or 4 tires depending on the difference in traction between the two front tires. Diff lock is one place Honda is behind the market...but unless you are doing extreme rock crawling or mud bogging it really isn't an issue.
> 
> I don't know anything about sealed disk brakes.


 
It is extremely rare that you run into a situation where you need all four tires pulling . . . and even then there is a trick on some Hondas . . . if you gently tap the brakes a few times you can lock things up a bit for extra pulling power.

Not sure about the sealed brakes either . . . I do know that I don't particularly care for my drum brakes and would much prefer disk brakes.


----------



## swagler85 (Jul 12, 2013)

MarkinNC said:


> I bought my brand new Rancher for less than that.  I had a hard time finding a good used one personally.


What's the name of the dealer in TN?


----------



## Lynxville (Jul 12, 2013)

For hauling firewood I like my Polaris Ranger, dump box works great. I had two new atv's before the Ranger, Yamaha, then 650 Artic Cat, both nice machines but not the work horse the Polaris is. I hauled 1500 pounds of rock down the highway last week. As far as reliability it's been trouble free for 3 years. It is very comfortable to ride the suspension is super. It has the best 4 wheel drive of the three machines I owned. I live in the hills and it climbs better then both the other atv's combined. I once pulled my pickup truck down the driveway and last week I pulled my boat up a ski slope hill on wet grass.


----------



## lukem (Jul 12, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> It is extremely rare that you run into a situation where you need all four tires pulling . . . and even then there is a trick on some Hondas . . . if you gently tap the brakes a few times you can lock things up a bit for extra pulling power.
> 
> Not sure about the sealed brakes either . . . I do know that I don't particularly care for my drum brakes and would much prefer disk brakes.


 

Yep, this works, but I rarely have only 3 tires spinning, if ever. This only becomes an issue if making a tight turn or if you have one front wheel completely off the ground.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jul 12, 2013)

I've been wheeling and dealing on a few models. Gonna take my time. These dealers are rediculous. I've low balled all of them, and now the waiting game begins. Good thing I watch pawn stars.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jul 13, 2013)

Here is the 2013 polaris 550xp w/eps I have been negotiating on. 2 Dealers have given me a quote, which I sent to another dealer to do better. I will do this for the next few weeks if need be until they both say they won't go lower. 

I am doing the same thing with completely other dealers both with the honda rancher AT w/eps and grizzly 450 w/eps. Its hard, but I must wait!


----------



## MarkinNC (Jul 13, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> What's the name of the dealer in TN?


 
http://www.southernhonda.com/

I would encourage the OP to call there as well.  They will give you their bottom line price up front over the phone.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jul 13, 2013)

MarkinNC said:


> http://www.southernhonda.com/
> 
> I would encourage the OP to call there as well.  They will give you their bottom line price up front over the phone.



I just called them, and they discounted (wholesale) the honda FourTrax Rancher AT w/electric power steering from the price up here in pa at $7500 to $5447.00! At those prices the wife wants one too. Added bonus, I work in logistics and can get a pallet rate of  $140 each per quad to ship it carrier back here to pa! I will get more details monday, and who knows, I might do this! Thanks so much for that link!


----------



## MarkinNC (Jul 14, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> I just called them, and they discounted (wholesale) the honda FourTrax Rancher AT w/electric power steering from the price up here in pa at $7500 to $5447.00! At those prices the wife wants one too. Added bonus, I work in logistics and can get a pallet rate of $140 each per quad to ship it carrier back here to pa! I will get more details monday, and who knows, I might do this! Thanks so much for that link!


 

My pleasure!  I heard about this place from some coworkers so it is regionally well known here in the southeast.  Be advised they tried to pressure me to buy an aftermarket warranty and I said no way.  I think that is where they make their money on the back end?  I personally pulled my landscape trailer down there to pick it up, maybe a tank and a half for me:  I saved 4 figures on the deal.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jul 14, 2013)

We'll see what happens.... I'll do business with southern honda, but first I'll use my quote from them at the local dealers I'm dealing with up here. I dont think it will have much affect up here, but I'll still try. Keeping fingers crossed. I may pull the trigger later this week.


----------



## MarkinNC (Jul 14, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> We'll see what happens.... I'll do business with southern honda, but first I'll use my quote from them at the local dealers I'm dealing with up here. I dont think it will have much affect up here, but I'll still try. Keeping fingers crossed. I may pull the trigger later this week.


 

They might play ball.  My research led me to believe that there are a few regional dealers around the country that discount their prices.  There is a Yamaha/Polaris dealer on the western border of TN that has good prices also.  Not as good as Southern Honda I believe.  You'll have to let us know how it turns out.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jul 14, 2013)

MarkinNC said:


> They might play ball.  My research led me to believe that there are a few regional dealers around the country that discount their prices.  There is a Yamaha/Polaris dealer on the western border of TN that has good prices also.  Not as good as Southern Honda I believe.  You'll have to let us know how it turns out.



Do you have a link to that west tenn dealer by chance. Id like some firepower on tha yamaha grizzly too....thx


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jul 16, 2013)

Having second thoughts on southern honda. They seemed to increase the price in an email which didn't match what he VERBALLY quoted me over the phone. He also added the 5 year warranty w/o me wanting it. I'll post my findings when I find out more.


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 31, 2013)

I've had great luck with my 2004 Polaris 700 EFI. It was the first year with EFI and has been bullet proof.

The wife wanted to do some more riding. I was open to either Yamaha or Polaris. Power steering was a necessity. I really will not purchase another quad without it. Slow speed turns and such really shine and kickback is diminished immensely if you ever go through rocky terrain. She hated the seating position and ergos of the Yamaha and the ride is better (IMO) on a Polaris so opted for a '13 550 XP last month. The 550 is a Fuji (Subaru) motor so encouraged that will be good.

I just need to finish installing my Ricochet under armor kit, install a winch and grip heaters and I will be done.

Fuel mileage has been in the high 20's so happy there.


*Hitch Towing Rating*
1,500 lb (680.4 kg)​
*Unbraked Trailer Towing Capacity*
1,786 lb (810.1 kg)​


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh man, she's a purdy one. I recently looked at that very same one-sunset red, power steering. Very nice. Will be a nice ride! I especially liked the auto paint holding up 30% more than colored plastic.


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 31, 2013)

It's been lots of fun.  I corrected my post.. I bought it about a month ago.   It drives like a Cadillac out on the trails.  Anything to make the wife want to ride as well was a bonus.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 31, 2013)

Bad Azz...


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 31, 2013)

I feel bad for my 2004.. I haven't ridden her much since we picked up this 550.   It really is a dream to ride out on the trail.  The engine orientation makes for a far more comfortable ride than my '04 or the Yami or Honda equivalents.  Just my opinion but one must sit on one to know what I mean.

Polaris often gets a bad rap but I've had good experiences over the last 10 years.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Sep 1, 2013)

With the engine longintualy mounted, makes for a very comfortable ride.


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 1, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> With the engine longintualy mounted, makes for a very comfortable ride.



It definitely does.  I went on a 40 mile ride today over some relatively rocky terrain and have no ill effects.    The EPS on this platform really rounds it out.  I wanted to get an aftermarket EPS install for my 700 but one year shy of availability.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Sep 1, 2013)

Treacherous said:


> It definitely does.  I went on a 40 mile ride today over some relatively rocky terrain and have no ill effects.    The EPS on this platform really rounds it out.  I wanted to get an aftermarket EPS install for my 700 but one year shy of availability.



Eps is awesome. We went on a very rocky ride to lost trails atv park a month or so ago. Everyone was beat up but me sad to say. It puts these quads at a whole nuther level. I


----------



## jlightning (Sep 2, 2013)

I had the pleasure to ride on a polaris recently and was very impressed w/ the smooth ride.  I haven't been on many of the newer ATVs except for my buddys Kawasaki and the polaris but the ride on the polaris was awesome!  Makes my grizz feel like I'm sitting on a 2x4 when I ride!


----------

